# The Players Club, Bristol



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

Decided I wanted to play on a quality but affordable golf course in the area, that had hosted some top events. Mainly just to see what differences there were and how thy are set up differently, so after a week of scouring the Internet and looking at prices, I decided on The Players.
Anyway, the dive was about 25 mins from me, so decent distance, found it quite easily, although there could be more signage from further out.
I had booked a tee time for 0816, arrived about 0745 and seemed to be the first person there (other than leaning staff into club house).
Had a wander round, got clubs/trolley prepared and wrapped up wam for the round. I think it was about -1 to start and with the wind, must have been a fair bit lower!
After 5 mins the pro turned up, opened up and I checked in.
Tred getting a ourselves planner, but they dint have any at the moment I was informed.
Anyway, out to the first tee, I was obviously they are doing work to the course as there were a few diggers out and about with one right next to the 1st.
Ground was fairly solid, no surprise there, but all seemed ok. I had looked a few times through the holes online, so had a little idea of what to expect from the course, but as ever, seems a lot different in real life.
Started off quite slow with a double bogeys the first. What I did notice straight away was ow quick the greens were!!
Anyway, after a slight error, finally found the 2nd, a short par 3, but with the wind I was still having to take a 7!
The 3rd was a really nice par 4, again a struggle as wasn't sure with distances I needed to carry, but navigated it ok, leaving a longer than preferred 2nd which played really long, straight into the wind over a lake on to a 2 tied green!! Tough!! Haha.
Carried on and my game started progressing slightly, was starting to warm up, only to make a stupid mistake due to course management........this will improve with knowledge obviously!
I won't bore you with hole by hole reports, but safe to say I will def be coming back, was really impressive set up, with some notable holes which in today weather were really tough!!
Seemed like there was plenty of practice facilities around and after the round I popped back into the pro shop to have a nose, some decent gear in there!!! Loads of FJ clothing, shoes amongst the racks, some which look really smart!!!
If you be a chance, visit this course, I can't wait to return, and with my knowledge of holes now, will no doubt improve on my 94! (It was cold, snowy (well flutters of) and a new course!!)
One tip, look into the holes beforehand and take plenty of balls, I went through 6!!!!


----------



## ADB (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not in the area but have heard of this Club - didn't it have some tees that stretch it to well over 7k yards, and loads of water? I can remember reading somewhere it was a bit of a beast. Thought it was destined for minor tour events?

Enjoy your return visit.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, has a hole that can go over 620 yds! That's long!! Haha.
Yes, really good course, has 2 x 18 holes and a 9 hole par 3 course and ample practice facilities! Holds euro pro tour events as well as a few others I believe


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 25, 2013)

They have a mens open called the Stiff Salver and the course is stretched to over 7600yds. I played it 2 yrs back and the SSS reached 81. I really like this course but the length of the competition didnt work for me, they mix holes and greens from the other course, and it just felt like it wasnt designed to play as that length. 

Off the whites, the proper course is really enjoyable and always in good condition. 

The Kendleshire just down the road is worth a visit too!


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

Which do you prefer? Players or kendleshire?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 25, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Which do you prefer? Players or kendleshire?
		
Click to expand...

I prefer players as its a bit more of a bombers course. I would say kendlshire is more picturesque and definitely shorter.

both worth a visit though


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 25, 2013)

You only lost 6, I played it on a nice day a lost more than that. Great Course though


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			I prefer players as its a bit more of a bombers course. I would say kendlshire is more picturesque and definitely shorter.

both worth a visit though
		
Click to expand...

Might have to try it then! Shame fees are a hit higher than I like.....


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

Twin Lakes said:



			You only lost 6, I played it on a nice day a lost more than that. Great Course though
		
Click to expand...

Ha, some really tough holes there!!! Especially with that wind, 3rd was a cracking one right at the start!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			They have a mens open called the Stiff Salver and the course is stretched to over 7600yds. I played it 2 yrs back and the SSS reached 81. I really like this course but the length of the competition didnt work for me, they mix holes and greens from the other course, and it just felt like it wasnt designed to play as that length. 

Off the whites, the proper course is really enjoyable and always in good condition. 

The Kendleshire just down the road is worth a visit too!
		
Click to expand...

I played the Stiff Salver last year (7739 yards) with one of their members. It rained most of the way round and we were called of twice for lightning. Course was absolutely soaked so there was no run on the ball from the tee. Parred the last (into wind 470 yardish par 4) for a 98  Stood on the tee I thought I was going to go over the ton for the first time in about 20 years.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			I played the Stiff Salver last year (7739 yards) with one of their members. It rained most of the way round and we were called of twice for lightning. Course was absolutely soaked so there was no run on the ball from the tee. Parred the last (into wind 470 yardish par 4) for a 98  Stood on the tee I thought I was going to go over the ton for the first time in about 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still return your entrance fee if you post a score?


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Do they still return your entrance fee if you post a score?
		
Click to expand...

Not to me they didn't. I think if you break 80 they might do, but in the conditions we had that was never going to happen.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Do they still return your entrance fee if you post a score?
		
Click to expand...

The year I played it was Â£10 back if you didn't NR (Â£25 of the Â£35 entrance fee was classed as a green fee).  You then had the chance to pay Â£10 more and if you broke nett 80 you got Â£30 and if you had a birdie you could choose any polo shirt from the shop. 

In my group we all had a birdie and one guy had a eagle.

the 5th (the 4th on the actual codrington) was 235yds straight into wind and there isn't really any bail out!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			The year I played it was Â£10 back if you didn't NR (Â£25 of the Â£35 entrance fee was classed as a green fee).  You then had the chance to pay Â£10 more and if you broke nett 80 you got Â£30 and if you had a birdie you could choose any polo shirt from the shop. 

In my group we all had a birdie and one guy had a eagle.

the 5th (the 4th on the actual codrington) was 235yds straight into wind and there isn't really any bail out!
		
Click to expand...

The 5th was into a strong wind last year and I remember hitting driver. I finished up in one of the flower beds on the right hand side of the green. That probably saved me from crossing the cart path and losing the ball in a ditch. Cannot go left on that hole because of the pond.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 28, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			The 5th was into a strong wind last year and I remember hitting driver. I finished up in one of the flower beds on the right hand side of the green. That probably saved me from crossing the cart path and losing the ball in a ditch. Cannot go left on that hole because of the pond.
		
Click to expand...


i was relieved to knock it in the bunker short of the green!


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 28, 2013)

Off to beat my previous score, if I spot anything of note during 2nd round will report my findings!!


----------

